# Oil of Oregano??



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bought some for a sinus infection at health food store. Salesperson indicated this was hard on your system, particularly the stomach. Any input on this? I've been taking 2 days and much improved.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Listen to your stomach and not the salesperson.


----------



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

GREAT! stuff . Country friend Jack


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Probably a case by case deal. It made me throw up right away. I know it's suposed to be great for sinus infections...wish I could have kept it down


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

We use it all the time for heartburn. It really sooths when your stomach is upset. Doesn't seem to have any other side effects. Are you sure the person knew what they were talking about?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oregano Oil is wonderful stuff (more than just sinus infection)

www.av-at.com

Each batch is certified


----------



## countrykidz (May 12, 2008)

Oregano oil is wonderful, but should not be taken longer than 2 weeks before waiting at least 2 weeks before taking more. Taken too long a time or in high dosages, it can cause damage to the liver is what a naturopathic doctor cautioned me. She highly recommended it but reminded that herbs can be powerful and should be not taken in concentrated amounts on a daily basis. I feel much safer using oregano oil than synthetic drugs, but we alternate between oregano oil, olive leaf extract, echinacea and golden seal, garlic, colloidal silver, different things for the various sicknesses.


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yup good stuff. It is good for your stomach and intestines, everything really. My sister uses it for sinus infection, she was at the point were the doctor were going to remove them so she tried this stuff. Worked, then the infection came nack so she mixed it with olive oil and dripped it down her nose. It burns like hell for a little bit but kills everything in there. She has been good for a year now.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Hubby did really well on it, but I struggled. So I guess it is a case by case scenario.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just thought I would bump this with this article

MRSA and Oregano oil


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

I swear by it. Both orally and a few drops on the nose entrance to inhale the fumes........

First tie I ever used it I was shocked the green stuff I was blowing out..........


----------



## 10Gauge (Jun 5, 2008)

I wear hearing aids and one of my daughters wears a cichlear implant. Overtime, we develop sort of a cradle cap scaliness behind our ears. Just scraping it off can be ainful. So we dab some oregano oil on the spots each night at bedtime. And it helps loosen and heal the skin. It works well on cuts and scrapes, but man, is it ever pungent smelling.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

This is a very powerful antibiotic, antiviral medicinal plant. Take as you would any other antibiotic, for 10 to 14 days. For those who have sensitive stomachs, you can bypass the stomach and get the enteric coated capsules.. They will pass through the stomach and go directly into the intestines for better absorption.

A milder and just as effective herbal (or more) is the pycnogenol from the bark of the maritime trees. This is even used for cancer, HPV and other STD's, even Aids. Very powerful. As always, make sure you are getting herbals from a reliable source that has been proven to have what it says as the ingredients.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I always thought Oil of Oregano isn't recommended to be taken internally?
For topical use as an antiseptic, I use it for cuts and such.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> I always thought Oil of Oregano isn't recommended to be taken internally?
> For topical use as an antiseptic, I use it for cuts and such.


Oregano can certainly be taken internally. The oil is just more concentrated than the leaf, which is what most people use when cooking. The oil should be diluted when taken internally or put on sensitive areas of the body. I think companies just try to protect themselves from law suits and avoid problems with the FDA, so they say not to take anything internally. If aspirin were just now being "discovered" and marketed, it would probably be illegal. Of course, most pharmaceutical shouldnt' be taken internally and should be illegal (in my opinion). 

Jenny


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When suffering from an infection, I'll put a couple drops in a pot of tomatoe soup, otherwise, I'll sniff the bottle!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Labrat407 said:


> Just thought I would bump this with this article
> 
> MRSA and Oregano oil


Great article! If anyone skipped over reading it, please go read it. Very informative.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

The only problem with oregano oil is that you've got to make sure you're getting the real deal. 

Sometimes the ingredients are thyme based instead of oregano based. I guess it's cheaper and easier to obtain.


----------



## 10Gauge (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes definitely look at the ingredients. You want _wild_ oregano.


----------



## Marre (Dec 7, 2008)

It is great stuff, I always have some on hand. I put a few drops under my tongue. Once you get past the taste, your home free.

Just with everything else, be sure you know how to use it and not over use it.


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

does anyone order it online and can recommend a place they trust for the real deal??/ We do not have a local place to get such things, but would love to give it a try with my husband and his sinus issues...

how exactly and what amounts do you use? 
thanks,

Belinda


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone have tips on how to get past that taste? lol I know it's suppose to be a good natural antibiotic, but MAN that stuff is stong. Just a few drops in a glass of juice and I can barely stand to drink the stuff. And the scent is so strong it fills the room just by opening the jar,,woooo. Maybe I just have to find the right food to hide it in, any ideas?


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

I buy capsules of Wild Oregano Oil from the local Health Food Store. We start taking them at the first sign of a cold, twice a day.
Tried the oil in a bottle, Yuck! LOL
My only problem, which isn't really a big deal, is that for the rest of the day DH and I seem to burp more (little burps) and all we can taste then is oregano. Not really unpleasant but just.... oregano LOL
A common thing around this house is a funny/weird face, usually with tongue sticking out, followed by, "Sorry, oregano".


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

www.av-at.com.

Butch Owens offers 4 types:
(Origanum dubium)
(Carvacrol Type)
Carvacrol 73.49%

Oregano Oil
(Origanum dubium)
(Linalool Type)
Linalool 67.65% 

Oregano Oil
(Origanum onites)
Carvacrol 68.11% 

Oregano Oil
(Origanum vulgare)
Carvacrol 84.43%


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Amylb999 said:


> Anyone have tips on how to get past that taste? lol I know it's suppose to be a good natural antibiotic, but MAN that stuff is stong. Just a few drops in a glass of juice and I can barely stand to drink the stuff. And the scent is so strong it fills the room just by opening the jar,,woooo. Maybe I just have to find the right food to hide it in, any ideas?


Gel Caps?


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

AlyCarm said:


> A common thing around this house is a funny/weird face, usually with tongue sticking out, followed by, "Sorry, oregano".


hehe,,I could picture that happening.


----------

